# Perseid meteor shower



## tomscott (Aug 13, 2015)

On Wednesday night the Perseid meteor shower reached its peak with more than 100 meteors an hour! 

Did anyone get out to watch it? Was a fantastic thing to watch! I climbed up Hallin Fell in Cumbria to get away from the lights and try to capture it. This was one of my better images.



Perseid meteor shower and Milky Way, Hallin Fell, Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2015)

Great shot, Tom. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Tom. 
Nice shot, I was going to get out and at least have a look, maybe point a camera and see what I could get, the weather decided otherwise, wall to wall cloud. 
Oh well at least somebody got to see it. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 13, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Tom !

I couldn't get much away from city lights last night, so instead I shot right into them 
Within an hour worth of exposure, I could only capture two visible meteors (one's a bit harder to spot among the star trails). Next time I'll have to find a better spot, and stay out much longer. 

Zürich, Switzerland.
318 exposures combined.
Canon 6D, Samyang 14mm f/2.8, 10 sec, f/2.8, ISO 640.


----------



## bereninga (Aug 13, 2015)

Sweet photos! I actually did see a few here in Queens, NY, esp one really bright one. I didn't think it would be possible w/ the street lights so bright here.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 13, 2015)

When it comes to watching meteor showers, only one word comes to mind: Triffids

Nuff said.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 13, 2015)

NorbR said:


> Beautiful shot, Tom !
> 
> I couldn't get much away from city lights last night, so instead I shot right into them
> Within an hour worth of exposure, I could only capture two visible meteors (one's a bit harder to spot among the star trails). Next time I'll have to find a better spot, and stay out much longer.
> ...



Thats a great shot nice one!! I was going to stay out a bit longer but my GF came with me and we got there a little early and she got a little fed up and cold! lol


----------



## archiea (Aug 13, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Sweet photos! I actually did see a few here in Queens, NY, esp one really bright one. I didn't think it would be possible w/ the street lights so bright here.



Queens NY is where I was born!!!


----------



## meywd (Aug 13, 2015)

yes, what an amazing show it was.




Perseids by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2015)

meywd said:


> yes, what an amazing show it was.



WOW. Pretty cool shot.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Aug 13, 2015)

Fabulous fireballs!


----------



## d4mike (Aug 13, 2015)

I got a couple of burners, I didn't stay up too late, middle of the work week and all.


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2015)

d4mike said:


> I got a couple of burners, I didn't stay up too late, middle of the work week and all.




That's a very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## meywd (Aug 13, 2015)

Click said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > yes, what an amazing show it was.
> ...



Thanks click


----------



## timmy_650 (Aug 13, 2015)

I went out with my wife but she had to work the next day so she said we couldn't go farther than an hour, so I couldn't get to dark skies. But it was fun to lay out there and watch them. 



IMG_2022 by 
Tim Mason, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Aug 14, 2015)

meywd said:


> yes, what an amazing show it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful shot! Had a look on your flickr you have some great stuff up there!


----------



## Channone (Aug 14, 2015)

Good show as seen from Joshua Tree , CA.
Canon 60D - Rokinon 14mm ISO 1600 20s @ f 2.8







https://www.flickr.com/photos/channone/19929313743/


----------



## meywd (Aug 14, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Wonderful shot! Had a look on your flickr you have some great stuff up there!



Thanks Tom, I am glad you like it, I really like your photos.


----------



## sanj (Aug 14, 2015)

Great pictures guys!


----------



## tom r (Aug 14, 2015)

The view from Central California, August 13. Shot using a 6D with a Rokinon 14mm, 1600 iso, 25 seconds, f/2.8. I used an intervalometer and but only caught these two together in one frame.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Aug 17, 2015)

My meteor. ISO 3200 20 seconds f2.8 with a canon 6d with a rokinon 14mm


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2015)

Chisox2335 said:


> My meteor. ISO 3200 20 seconds f2.8 with a canon 6d with a rokinon 14mm




That's a very nice picture, Eric. Well done.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 14, 2016)

It's that time of the year again. Anybody else went hunting meteors?

This year I went to a better spot (though still not really dark skies), and stayed longer, so I saw a lot more than last year. I'm still processing most of the pictures (I now officially hate airplanes ...) but here's a first composite. 

Pfäffikersee, Switzerland.
Canon 6D, Zeiss 21mm, 15s f/2.8 ISO 2500. 
8 exposures composited.


----------



## Channone (Aug 14, 2016)

This was taken 24 miles outside of Twentynine Palms , CA. Canon 6D ISO 6400 Rokinon 14mm 2.8 15s.




IMG_5365 by Channone Arif, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2016)

Very nice shot, Channone.


----------



## meywd (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes went again this year twice to hunt them meteors, though I wasn't as lucky as last year, but it was a great show




Perseids by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2016)

I really like this shot. Well done, meywd.


----------



## meywd (Aug 15, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, meywd.



Thank you Click, appreciate it


----------



## d4mike (Aug 16, 2016)

In Michigan we had rain until Saturday night, once the clouds cleared I had to deal with a 62% moon that just didn't want to set, I finally left the beach at 2:35 am. I saw quite a few but not very visible because of the moon, this one was the brightest. 
Little Sable Point Lighthouse on Lake Michigan. 

I also shot a timelapse, I hope videos are allowed. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBcC8zclujM


----------



## applecider (Aug 16, 2016)

Columbia gorge view east from "Portland Woman's Forum" park on night of perseids, meteors not cooperative. First lite area over gorge is Crown Point.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2016)

d4mike said:


> In Michigan we had rain until Saturday night, once the clouds cleared I had to deal with a 62% moon that just didn't want to set, I finally left the beach at 2:35 am. I saw quite a few but not very visible because of the moon, this one was the brightest.
> Little Sable Point Lighthouse on Lake Michigan.
> 
> I also shot a timelapse, I hope videos are allowed.




Very nice picture, Mike.

Well done with the timelapse.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 18, 2016)

Yosemite by moonlight



Pereids meteorite Over Moonlit Yosemite Half Dome © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2016)

Beautiful. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 18, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Well done, Keith.



Thank you


----------



## kingrobertii (Aug 18, 2016)

Went camping Friday night to get shots of the sky on Roan Mountain (TN/NC border). There was a layer of fog that came over the entire night I was camping. Good thing I took my camera equipment with me... :


----------



## wearle (Jun 10, 2017)

To all,

I'm a little late in posting these images; nevertheless, I worked really hard on them and feel they are worth posting for others to see. These four composite images were taken with various cameras and lenses. Overall, I took over 20,000 images over three days using six cameras. I was lucky enough to experience the outburst the night of August 11th. It was an awesome show. It's too bad the Moon interfered so much. 

Thanks for looking,

Wade


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 10, 2017)

wearle said:


> To all,
> 
> I'm a little late in posting these images; nevertheless, I worked really hard on them and feel they are worth posting for others to see. These four composite images were taken with various cameras and lenses. Overall, I took over 20,000 images over three days using six cameras. I was lucky enough to experience the outburst the night of August 11th. It was an awesome show. It's too bad the Moon interfered so much.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting! Really nicely done!


----------



## NorbR (Jun 10, 2017)

wearle said:


> To all,
> 
> I'm a little late in posting these images; nevertheless, I worked really hard on them and feel they are worth posting for others to see. These four composite images were taken with various cameras and lenses. Overall, I took over 20,000 images over three days using six cameras. I was lucky enough to experience the outburst the night of August 11th. It was an awesome show. It's too bad the Moon interfered so much.
> 
> ...



Fantastic images, as usual ! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hbr (Jun 10, 2017)

Awesome photos, Wade!

Brian


----------



## wearle (Jun 11, 2017)

To all,

Thanks for your kind words. I still have a few to do. I'll post them once they are finished.

Wade


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 12, 2017)

Tried to get some Perseids before moon rise- not much time before the glow got overwhelming.
5D IV, Sigma 14mm f1.8 Art



Perseids 2017 Bear River 3627 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Cropped



Perseids 2017 Bear River crop 3672 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Moon rise, and we're done.



Bear River Moon Rise 3833 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Milky Way in Moon Light 3860 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Aug 13, 2017)

Done is the word, Keith!
Oh, sorry, forgot a word in front, senior moment. The word is "well!"
Well done.
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Tried to get some Perseids before moon rise- not much time before the glow got overwhelming.
> 5D IV, Sigma 14mm f1.8 Art
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bholliman (Aug 13, 2017)

d4mike said:


> In Michigan we had rain until Saturday night, once the clouds cleared I had to deal with a 62% moon that just didn't want to set, I finally left the beach at 2:35 am. I saw quite a few but not very visible because of the moon, this one was the brightest.
> Little Sable Point Lighthouse on Lake Michigan.
> I also shot a timelapse, I hope videos are allowed.



Excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 13, 2017)

wearle said:


> I'm a little late in posting these images; nevertheless, I worked really hard on them and feel they are worth posting for others to see. These four composite images were taken with various cameras and lenses. Overall, I took over 20,000 images over three days using six cameras. I was lucky enough to experience the outburst the night of August 11th. It was an awesome show. It's too bad the Moon interfered so much.



Wow! Excellent composites, really terrific.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 13, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Tried to get some Perseids before moon rise- not much time before the glow got overwhelming.
> 5D IV, Sigma 14mm f1.8 Art


Stunning Keith! Your astro work with the new Sigma is just outstanding (and you shots with the Rokinon before that were pretty darn good as well...)


----------



## Khristo (Aug 13, 2017)

Great work Wade! Stunning!!


----------



## stevelee (Aug 1, 2021)

2021 is supposed to be a particularly good year for seeing and shooting the 
Perseids, mainly because of the cooperation of the crescent moon which sets in plenty of time.

I’m going to try shooting with my 16-35mm lens even though it opens just to f/4. It is my fastest wide angle. Perhaps I should try test shots over the next few nights not just for exposure, but also for the time lapse settings. I forget between times how to set that up.


----------

